# How Long does the Bleeding Last?



## sarah_george

Hi Girls as I said in a previous post i micarried on Sunday Morning, I started bleeding on Friday night but quite heavy from Sunday, anyway I am feeling really drained and too weak to go back to work yet, I am wondering how long roughly i should expect this bleeding to go on for? I was 6 weeks 2 days but sure i have lost way more than 1 and a half cycles worth already! sure it doesnt work like that though. I was told i cleared out my uterus myself so i didnt need a d and c if that makes any difference, I just want to feel like my old self again, thanks x


----------



## porkpie1981

sorry for ur loss. 

Im not too sure as im asking the same  tho ive had a d & C and 19 days and still a touch of bleeding:hissy:


----------



## Chalrhow

Sorry i dont have an answer... but would like to know also how long the bleeding lasts... i had a miscarriage on friday at 10wks and im still passing big clots and bleeding heavy... feeling very drained also... ive had a blood test and my hemaglobin was 13 on friday so ok... just feeling sore and exhausted... sorry for your loss


----------



## bethyb

hey hun.
i miscarried at home last saturday but started spotting on the thursday 3rd April. I have just about stopped bleeding but im still spotting and have blood when i wipe and feel emotionally totally drained...


----------



## honeybunch2k7

I'm sorry for your loss. I bled for 10-14 days, but i had a d&e. Horrid!


----------



## m_t_rose

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks 3 days and my bleeding lasted for over a week and a half. It was very heavy and clotty at first and then was like a normal period. I hope it ends quicker for you.


----------



## sarah_george

Thnks for that girls, hopefully it will end soon, its a horrid constant reminder and i still feel like i'm miscarrying while i am still bleeding, I'm fed up with it! I'm also really fed up of constantly feeling wet and the smell of blood! will hopefully be easier to move on and think about ttc again when it all stops, so sorry for all your losses, is a horribe horrible thing to happen xxx


----------



## Mamafy

Firstly so sorry for your loss :hugs: With my m/c's I bled for a couple of weeks but I had D&C and ERPC both times, I would say if you're in any pain it may be worth mentioning to the dr as you may have an infection.

so sorry again


----------



## bethyb

hey hun,
today there is no sign of fresh blood, cant wait to stop wearing a pad! sounds like u feel the same.
I had a swob done last week as i had low down pain and ive been put on antioboitics. if u still have pain def go to ur gp who will give u antibiotics as i think i had a slight infection. my gp is very good im on my second course of antiobitics as ashe knows i am desperate to try again.
i have a holiday booked in may so hoping to try and take my mind of things.
i think to my friend me having a miscarriage is old news.. to me im still bleeding. Its horrid not only physically but i think its only just sinking in whats happened. im sure u feel the same.hope it stops soon.
xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Think i bled for about 8-9 days when i had my mc.


----------



## momandpeanut

Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

I was 7 weeks when i mc and i bleed for about 9-10 days and i didnt need a d&c ! My doctor told me if after 14 days i was still bleeding to go back to see him. I felt weak and drained for about another week or so after it all happened !

Hope that helps :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarah_george

Hi all, being as there was others wondering the same i just thought i would update this thread to say my bleeding finally stopped today after 7 days no more pads :happydance: wee hee! cheered me up no end as its onwards and upwards now can get on with ttc again! :thumbup: thanks everyone for your help, ive been doing a lot of forum reading but not much posting lately so think I maybe nearly back to myself again now, these forums have been a great help in the dark moments but theres definitly light at the end of the tunnel, just focusing on trying to get that BFP again, Thanks again :hugs: x x


----------



## bethyb

same here hun. was sick of bleeding and now we can try and get back on to the pregnancy rollercoaster. xxx good luck!


----------



## blondyblueyes

I know this is a little late but i almost started bleeding right away and it lasted like a little over a week.. i hope good things come to you..


----------



## Snowball

My pregnancy was quite far on and 14 days later.......... still bleeding :hissy:

Can't wait till it stops so I can feel normal again.


----------



## bethyb

Thats how I felt hun. Its like ur mind needs a rest from the constant physical stuff.
Been thinking about you a lot, I hope ur ok, one day at a time - the longest of journeys starts with a single step. I know its hard coming to terms with things but just wanted to know im thinking of you as im sure lots of us on here are. xx


----------



## Snowball

bethyb said:


> Thats how I felt hun. Its like ur mind needs a rest from the constant physical stuff.
> Been thinking about you a lot, I hope ur ok, one day at a time - the longest of journeys starts with a single step. I know its hard coming to terms with things but just wanted to know im thinking of you as im sure lots of us on here are. xx

Thanks hun that's really nice of you to say.

After I posted that this morning my bleeding has slowed right down which is good.

I'm getting through this slowly. I still haven't had a day where I haven't cried. I'm getting a necklace made with his name and date of birth engraved and I'll wear it forever. It's so horrible when there are so few memories of someone you loved so much:cry:.

I just hope we can go on from this and have a healthy baby who we can take home with us. The day we can do that will be the happiest day of my life.


----------



## bethyb

of course you will and your next babba is gonna take so much of your pain away. Im not saying you will forget Beau but it will help to heal that void, and the next one will always have beautiful little angel watching over them, over all of you..
Life is so complex isnt it and sometimes there are just not the answers there for us no matter how hard we look or how much we need them..
He was just to special for this world hun and one day, a day a long time from now you will be together until then you have your two babies and a lovely husband and there will be another baby in your family, im just so so sorry that wasnt Beau.
I maybe going on a bit but there will be sunshine again babe just get through the showers :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Snowball

bethyb said:


> of course you will and your next babba is gonna take so much of your pain away. Im not saying you will forget Beau but it will help to heal that void, and the next one will always have beautiful little angel watching over them, over all of you..
> Life is so complex isnt it and sometimes there are just not the answers there for us no matter how hard we look or how much we need them..
> He was just to special for this world hun and one day, a day a long time from now you will be together until then you have your two babies and a lovely husband and there will be another baby in your family, im just so so sorry that wasnt Beau.
> I maybe going on a bit but there will be sunshine again babe just get through the showers :hugs:
> xxxx

That is so lovely hun. Thank you.:hugs:

You're completely right. When it first happened I refused to go out and didn't even really want to be alive anymore. I even said to my husband that I was only here because I felt I had to, not because I wanted to.

I have come so far since then. I obviously still have a lot of down moments but I am looking forward to spending some time with the babies we have and starting to ttc again as soon as I've recovered from this. It's like a second chance for me to right the things that went so wrong for us and I'm going to keep going until we take our last baby home with us.

:dust: to us all :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

Definately babe..
I know you will have days that you just want to end the minute you wake up but they will become less and less although the love you have for Beau will remain as strong.
Im glad ur feeling a little stronger, your two little ones are very lucky to have you and you are lucky to have them, im sure they will be able to guide you through the dark days.
I think not only letting go of ur baby is heartbreaking but so is losing those hopes and dreams u were carrying with you, but you will have those again hun.
Im remembering you and yours in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I bled for over 2 weeks with my m/c. I had it at 10 weeks, and it was a blighted ovum. My doctor made me do it naturally. I bled heavily for two weeks, with heavy clotting. I finally passed the sac and the bleeding instantly stopped.


----------



## Broasca

hi, can anyone help me please, i am 10 weeks pregnant and this is my first baby, last wednesday i started to bleed everytime i done any activity. I have since been told to have complete bed rest which i am doing but still slightly bleed occasionaly. A nurse has got me an early scan and i have done 2 extra pregnancy test's which both are positive.
If this sounds like anything you have experinced please comment as if this is bad i need to prepare myself, thanks in advance :)


----------



## Sparky67

:hugs:

What was the scan result? Have they checked your bloods?

I can't comment on your case because my situation was very different. Sometimes you get bleeding and it's nothing to worry about. I know it sounds futile, but try not to worry.


----------



## Broasca

not checked blood, but blood pressure is still good. Have scan tomorrow so find out for sure :) and thank you


----------



## kafs78

broasca - The VERY best of luck 2morrow.. hopf you will have some good news tomorrow.

in my case, i started some brown spotting over a few days. No pain at all. Then 1 day it was totally red when i wiped. The red lasted for a day and this was when i found out i has mmc.


----------



## Sparky67

I hope the scan brings you some good news xx


----------

